
Shop3 – Hierarchical Task Planner in Common Lisp - Jach
https://github.com/shop-planner/shop3
======
noir_lord
This is amazing.

I'm literally in the middle of writing a scheduling system for production at
work and the nomenclature and descriptions are pointing me at all sorts of
interesting stuff I didn't know about in this domain.

There are times when I lament the lack of a hard comp-sci background and this
has been one of them, scheduling is hard.

~~~
0db532a0
[https://eclipseclp.org](https://eclipseclp.org) might also be some good for
thought.

